# Stanford Spring 2015 - April 19



## Noahaha (Mar 19, 2015)

Stanford has comps again!

You guys better come!

http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2015/


----------



## Myachii (Mar 19, 2015)

The homepage is filled with American competitions being announce


----------



## Randomno (Mar 19, 2015)

Noahaha said:


> You guys better come!





Arranging flight to USA.


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 4, 2015)

Shameless bump!

Don't forget to register if you plan on coming!

Also, parking information has been added to the website, which is very exciting.


----------



## Cuber Goober (Apr 11, 2015)

Done registering Cant wait to come.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 15, 2015)

SPCS Stanford Spring 2015 Pick 'Em (Podium Predictions):
http://goo.gl/forms/um4ZHXlB4L
Psych Sheet:
http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2015/psych.php?e=3x3


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 15, 2015)

Skullush said:


> SPCS Stanford Spring 2015 Pick 'Em (Podium Predictions):
> http://goo.gl/forms/um4ZHXlB4L
> Psych Sheet:
> http://ca.cubingusa.com/stanfordspring2015/psych.php?e=3x3



Can't go, but did this.
Good luck!


----------



## Cuber Goober (Apr 16, 2015)

So close but so far 3 more days...


----------



## Noahaha (Apr 18, 2015)

Registration closes in just over 3 hours!


----------



## Skullush (Apr 20, 2015)

Pick 'Em Results


----------

